# Where to buy 11mm / 7/16 steel ammo



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Sorry if this has already been asked, but I've been looking everywhere online for 11mm or 7/16 steel ammo. I have found quite a few sellers but they are all very expensive. If anyone knows of a cheap seller that can ship to Australia please send us a link.

Thanks heaps


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

It's the shipping that's going to be painful. I did a quick search and found a company in Sydney called Blackwoods. They sell steel ball bearings. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I buy all my ammo on Amazon...just type in slingshot ammo anything from 1/4 to1/2" and clay too, shipping is cheap to hope that this helped


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I just looked on Amazon and you can get ten pounds for $22.00 and shipping is $8.30 hope that this helped


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Got Bands said:


> I just looked on Amazon and you can get ten pounds for $22.00 and shipping is $8.30 hope that this helped


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Got Bands said:


> I buy all my ammo on Amazon...just type in slingshot ammo anything from 1/4 to1/2" and clay too, shipping is cheap to hope that this helped





Got Bands said:


> I just looked on Amazon and you can get ten pounds for $22.00 and shipping is $8.30 hope that this helped





Got Bands said:


> Got Bands said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked on Amazon and you can get ten pounds for $22.00 and shipping is $8.30 hope that this helped


sorry they may not send outside the U.S I hope that this didn't confuse you at all I maybe should have thought about it a little more SORRY


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks to both of you. *Got Bands* did you have a link for that seller just to save me some digging around. Thanks (and no you weren't confusing  )


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Also search for utility grade steel ball bearings. Remember that there is no such thing as "slingshot ammo". Don't pay a premium for bearings labeled as such.


----------

